

Spawnfest: a 48 hour programming contest featuring Erlang - yrashk
http://spawnfest.com/

======
yrashk
Hi everybody,

We're happy to announce that first Spawnfest (48 hour programming contest for
Erlang, much like Rails Rumble and Node Knockout) is scheduled for 9th and
10th of July 2011. Our committee is currently working on competition rules and
sponsors/prizes. We've secured some of the big names in the Erlang community
as judges and planning to involve more judges so that every team gets fair
review.

We're very excited about this opportunity to show the world what Erlang/OTP is
capable of! The contest is not limiting entrants to web applications, in fact,
we'll be having nominees in different categories.

You can register your team at <http://spawnfest.com/>

~~~
asymptotic
I got a bit excited and registered straight away, but then I realised that I
have no idea where you guys are physically based. Is this a competition that
requires physical presence, and if so where is this competition being held?

~~~
omarkja
Hey asymptotic, We are located all over the world and the competition will not
be held at any specific location, just online. Cheers, Ómar

